# UK property insurance



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Initial step in moving out of Cyprus, I have bought a house in UK but having a little difficulty in finding an insurer who will quote an "overseas landlord" (the house will be rented until such time as I can sell up here - no funny comments, please!!!). Anyone know of any such insurers, please?


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

probably best to use a Broker rather than the online systems- there aren't any "real" Insurers anymore, particularly in the domestic market. Or you could use the UK address for the initial application & then (once cover is in place) explain position

NB- comment made with no liability on me!


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Have you tried intrasure.com?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Try Landlord Insurance - Compare Quotes Online


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi

I am the opposite, moving out of the UK and coming to Cyprus, but I am renting out my UK property and am deemed to be an overseas landlord. I use simplybusiness.com who are brokers and were excellent - they managed to get a really competitive quote to cover the house when it is empty for upto 90 days and when it is tenanted. I can even leave the property empty with the heating running on low and this is still covered. The problem I had was that some insurers would not cover me as I was residing outside of the UK.

The actual insurer is Groupama but I know Glenham who they also quote for are very cheap, but only cover 45 days if the property is unoccupied.

Hope this helps, and doesn't constitute advertising.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks all, will get onto these when I get back with the ramblers from Italy!


----------

